# trumpet snails



## daniel19831123 (23 Nov 2007)

Anyone else keep this snail in their tank? Just got 6 from snailshop today and they start working immediately when I threw them in the water. I know they do burrow into the substrate and keep turning the substrate over and it helps to prevent H2S build up in anaerobic spaces. Just wondering does anyone knows how deep they burrow themselve? I've got quite a thick substrate level (2.5 inches at the front and 4.5 inches at the back!) and would like to them to burrow deep enough to help me prevent that problem from happening in the first place. So far they don't see to go any deeper than 1 cm off the surface.


----------



## CJ Castle (23 Nov 2007)

They should move through the entire substrate... These snails will soon breed (I had thousands once)!


----------



## daniel19831123 (24 Nov 2007)

Well so far I've only seen 3 outside on the glass the rest seemed to be burrowing somewhere. Hopefully they will go deep in the substrate and loosen it for me. Just want them to be caught in those anaerobic spaces and suffocate themself to death and contribute any problem to my tank. Don't want any ammonia and definitely don't want any fosil petroleum in my tank! lol


----------



## TDI-line (2 Jan 2008)

Are these the long snails that look like a horn?


----------



## ulster exile (2 Jan 2008)

Yes, they are.  I do like having them in my tanks and I like the idea of them turning the substrate over (it's nice to know that they're earning their keep) but I'm not comfortable with relying on them to prevent anaerobic pockets building up in any deep areas of substrate tbh.


----------



## TDI-line (5 Jan 2008)

Thanks.

I'll leave them in then.


----------



## GreenNeedle (6 Jan 2008)

They do multiply like mad.  In 1 month you will quite literally have loads of them but not to worry:

1 - Collect the big ones and sell them on ebay

2 - The tiny ones will come up wth the poop when you water change.

3 - They do a damned good job

If you have loaches though they can be a problem as their shell is so hard and can damage loaches 'teeth'

Andy


----------



## daniel19831123 (6 Jan 2008)

Well I've kept them for over a month now and I haven't seen much of them. Must be all burrowing in the soil or my water is too acidic and they dissolve to nothing.....  Prefer the outcome to be the former which will be a good thing considering there will be laods of anaerobic spaces in my nearly 5 inches substrate


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Mar 2008)

I have loads of these snails, if anyone wants some just let me know and I will ship some to you.


----------

